# TiVo and Sky+ HD



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi there. I recently bought a Sky+ HD box (to replace my standard Sky box) just to use for free-to-air channels and the three HD channels available. I've scanned through TiVo Portal for a code unique to Sky+ HD but can only find codes for Sky+. Does anyone know the correct code to use within TiVo to operate a Sky+ HD box. 

Also, does anyone know how to turn off the auto-standby on a Sky+ HD box? I've checked the engineer menu but can't spot it. Right now my Sky+ HD box turns off after no apparent use for some time. Not very helpful!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Hi, It uses the same codes as a Sky+ box
Pace 20006 or 16 i think from memory

Press Sevices, 5, Auto Standby to Off, and Red to save.

Automan.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Automan. I'll give both a try. Cheers.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

How do you find it working with Tivo. I'm interested in maybe doing the same. Problem is we have an old Sky box at the moment so would need to change the LNB on the sky dish ?

If you have everything working fine, I may take another look at the ebay Sky HD boxes. No way I plan to give Sky an extra &#163;10 a month for the 2 channels I would watch.


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I've been running my Tivo with Sky HD, pretty much since launch. 

The original plan was to just use the Sky box and sell the Tivo, couldn't bring myself to do it though 

The Sky software is still as rubbish as ever (remains to be seen if the imminent new EPG improves things). I still use my Tivo for pretty much all recordings and just record HD or rare clashes on the Sky HD box.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi jonphil. I've only recently bought a Sky HD box (from eBay) and it's working very well with my TiVo. The grand plan is to do what Goooner1 is doing and subscribe to a couple of Sky mixes (&#163;18) or whatever and just use SKY to record FTA HD content and any TiVo clashes. 

There's no way I'm paying an extra tenner for HD when I'd only watch what's free now. I'd like to record Sky1 in HD but it's not worth shelling out just for that one extra channel.

Right now, I have my TiVo set to record programmes on HD channels (140, 143 etc), which it obviously records in SD via the scart. The clever bit is I can still watch the programmes live (if I have time) in HD via the HDMI cable. I guess this is really down to the Sky box outputting in both SD and HD at the same time. 

I also have a Freeview box wired into TiVo (for Dave and the two music stations) so you imagine what behind my TV looks like!!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

rickynumber18 said:


> Hi jonphil. I've only recently bought a Sky HD box (from eBay) and it's working very well with my TiVo. The grand plan is to do what Goooner1 is doing and subscribe to a couple of Sky mixes (£18) or whatever and just use SKY to record FTA HD content and any TiVo clashes.
> 
> There's no way I'm paying an extra tenner for HD when I'd only watch what's free now. I'd like to record Sky1 in HD but it's not worth shelling out just for that one extra channel.
> 
> ...


Sounds just how I would like it setup. Will maybe check out ebay  Just depends on how comfortable I am with changing the dish LNB myself. Partner seems worried that if I mess up we won't get anything at all


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

I've changed LNBs in the past and have never had any issue. Normally it's just a straight swap with no dish-moving required. Obviously you'll have to run a second cable but you'll have orginal cable working in the meantime.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

rickynumber18 said:


> I've changed LNBs in the past and have never had any issue. Normally it's just a straight swap with no dish-moving required. Obviously you'll have to run a second cable but you'll have orginal cable working in the meantime.


Or you could try one of these and avoid running a second cable, but the existing single cable will need to be of decent quality to support the doubling of signal bandwidth.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

rickynumber18 said:


> Also, does anyone know how to turn off the auto-standby on a Sky+ HD box? I've checked the engineer menu but can't spot it. Right now my Sky+ HD box turns off after no apparent use for some time. Not very helpful!


I also turned the Sky Anytime service off though I don't know if you don't get this anyway not being a subsciber.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

tonywalk said:


> I also turned the Sky Anytime service off though I don't know if you don't get this anyway not being a subsciber.


It downloads it and then asks you to subscribe to view it 

Automan.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Automan said:


> It downloads it and then asks you to subscribe to view it
> 
> Automan.


I'd turn it off then. I don't know if it would interfere with Tivo's control of the box but I'm not taking the chance - plus I'm not having Sky foist recordings on me (I remember when Tivo did it - Dosser and ****e).


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Anytime has no effect on TiVo's control of the box.

I actually find it quite useful, similar to the TiVo suggestions (when they work of course!!!) I've occasionally found good stuff on there that I wouldn't have normally watched (I'd still rather have the Anytime portion of the disc to record what I want, but unfortunately that's not an option  )

Was good last year, when stuff like Lost and 24 used to appear on Anythime, immediately after it was shown on Sky One, but DOG and advert free! Sadly they seem to have stopped doing this though.


----------



## edmundo (Dec 2, 2007)

anybody seen this?

I've swapped out my Sky+ 160 for a Sky+ HD box

(regardless of whether I use the rf2link or the irblaster cable) Tivo doesn't seem able to pass 9's at all!

I've tried this with a number of codes (that appear to work with all other digits) and both of my TiVos

Is this a one-off faulty set top or a problem that other people have seen?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

edmundo said:


> anybody seen this?
> 
> I've swapped out my Sky+ 160 for a Sky+ HD box
> 
> ...


Haven't seen that problem with my SkyHD+TiVo (plus IRBlast hack) - are you using IR code 20017?


----------



## edmundo (Dec 2, 2007)

yup, 200017 - same code I used with my old Sky+ 160 box

running on a new (installed Thursday) Pace HD box

what's IRBlast?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

edmundo said:


> what's IRBlast?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333397


----------

